# W3C Fehlermeldung



## solala123 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo
ich bin dabei eine neue Homepage für unseren Verein zu Erstellen und möchte dieses mal, von Anfang an auf W3C achten.

Ich habe eine Seite erstellt, die "kopf.php" heißt
und eine die "mittelteil.php" heißt.

beide Seiten für sich alleine sind W3C geprüft und ok.

Danach habe ich die "kopf.php" Seite mit include in die Seite "mittelteil.php" eingefügt und aus der Seite "kopf.php" die erste Zeile mit Doktype gelöscht.

Jetzt habe ich aber immer noch eine Fehlermeldung von W3C die heißt:
 Line 37, Column 6: document type does not allow element "HTML" here

ich finde den Fehler nicht und bitte Euch um Hilfe.

hier die ersten Zeilen von "kopf.php"


```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type"
content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<meta name="robots" content="INDEX,FOLLOW">
<meta name="keywords"
content="homepage,dokument,webpage,page,web,netz,homepage dokument webpage page web netz">
<meta name="description"
content="homepage, dokument, webpage, page, web, netz" >
<title>kopf</title>


<link rel="stylesheet" href="css_kopf/format.css" type="text/css">
<link rel="stylesheet" href="css_kopf/menue.css" type="text/css">

</head>
```


und die ersten Zeilen von "mittelteil.php"


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type"
content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<meta name="robots" content="INDEX,FOLLOW">
<meta name="keywords"
content="homepage,dokument,webpage,page,web,netz,homepage dokument webpage page web netz">
<meta name="description"
content="homepage, dokument, webpage, page, web, netz" >
<title>TSG 08 Roth Tischtennis</title>


<link rel="stylesheet" href="css_mitte/format.css" type="text/css">
<link rel="stylesheet" href="css_mitte/menue.css" type="text/css">


<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
	background-color: #CCCCCC;
	background-image: url(images/Hintergrund-hellblau.gif);
}
-->
</style></head>

<body>             
<?php                             // das ist Zeile 37
include "kopf.php";
?>
```

Danke
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## tombe (6. Dezember 2013)

Servus Rainer,

wenn du eine Datei in eine andere einbindest, ist doch entscheident wie das Endprodukt aussieht.

Bei dir sieht es aber in Kurzform in etwa so aus:


```
<html>
    <title>irgendwas aus der kopf.php>/title>
</html>

<html>
    <body>
        irgendwas vom mittelteil
    </body>
</html>

<b>UND JETZT WAS VON DER EIGENTLICHEN SEITE</b>
```

Es werden ja quasi 2 einzelne Seiten zu einer zusammen gemischt.


----------



## solala123 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Thomas,
ja das stimmt, kann ich bei der einen Seite den Kopf komplett löschen?
das hab ich ja auch versucht ging aber auch nicht


----------



## solala123 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Thomas,
ja das stimmt, kann ich bei der einen Seite den Kopf komplett löschen?


----------



## solala123 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Thomas,
Danke für den Hinweis, es funktioniert jetzt, 

schönes WE
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## tombe (6. Dezember 2013)

Die Dateien haben die Endung PHP, ist das oben jetzt der Quellcode oder das was dann raus kommt?

Wenn es der Quellcode ist, ist es eh falsch das es reines HTML ist. Dann ist nämlich Zeile 37 nicht mehr "<?php" bzw. "include kopf.php" sondern das was dort steht, nämlich "<html>".

Was willst du einbinden?

*Ups, zu spät.*

Dann, dir auch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## solala123 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Thomas
hab mich zu früh gefreut

erstmal: wie geht es, dass ich meine scc Datei wieder aufrufe ? 
vorher: 
<link rel="stylesheet" href="css_kopf/format.css" type="text/css">
<link rel="stylesheet" href="css_kopf/menue.css" type="text/css">

schau mal aud die Seite, so soll sie aussehen, (ist natürlich noch nicht entgültig nur ein besserer Entwurf)

http://tt.resbar.de/Vorlage_Hauptseite.php

oben ist der "kopf.php"

und einfach löschen geht scheinbar doch nicht 
habe gerade gesehen dass ich keine Umlate mehr darstellen kann, also fehlt doch noch eine Zeile wo dies deklariert wird

wenn ich die Zeile einfüge:
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type"
content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">

dann wird es zwar richtig angezeigt aber W3C meckert das an


----------



## tombe (6. Dezember 2013)

Nicht schlecht, gefällt mir auch in diesem Zustand schon gut.

Mal mal ein Bild (was für ein Satz) damit man erkennt welche Datei was macht und erkläre uns/mir was in den Dateien "gemacht" wird.


----------



## solala123 (6. Dezember 2013)

Also ich versuchs mal,

im oberen Teil --> Kopf der ist auf jeder Seite ( auch die mal erstellt werden)
Der Hintergrund, weshalb ich sie als PHP include ist folgender, wenn ich den Kopf ändere und das wird öfters der Fall werden, muss ich nur die gesamte HP nur aud einer Seite ändern.

im Mittelteil der wird ständig geändert bzw. mal wird es die Anzeigen der verschiedenen Mannschaften, oder für die Zeitungsberichte.

und im nächsten Schritt kommt noch eine Fußzeile darunter die auc wieder mit includ angehängt werden soll. 

Später werden noch die einzelnen Spieler mit ihren entsprechenden Ergebnissen auch eine seperate Seite bekommen und auch mit include eingebunden werden, denn die Spieler ändern (oder können) sich alle 6 Monate


----------



## solala123 (6. Dezember 2013)

hallo
habe mal folgendes versucht:


```
<style type="text/css" >
   @import url(css_kopf/format.css);
   @import url(css_kopf/menue.css); 
</style>
```

das funktioniert zwar auch, gibt aber auch Mecker von W3C (ist aber sowas von pingelig)


----------



## tombe (6. Dezember 2013)

Den Grund warum man Seiten/Dateien includet ist mir schon klar. Es geht darum was wirklich in den Seiten/Dateien enthalten ist.

Also du hast folgende Dateien:

1) Kopf
2) Mitte
3) Fuß

Die Seite "Mitte" wird tatsächlich im Browser ausgegeben, dort muss dann html, body, title usw. rein.

In die Seiten "Kopf" und "Fuß" kommt wirklich nur das rein was du sonst auch schreiben würdest wenn alles in einer Datei stehen würde.

So wäre es wenn alle sin einer Datei stehen würde:

```
<html>
   <body>
        <title>Der Titel der Seite MITTE</title>
<!-- Anfang Fußzeile -->
    <b>Anfahrt - Kontakt - Impressum</b>
<!-- Ende Fußzeile -->
    </body>
</html>
```

Wenn du es aufteilst, würde in der Datei "Fuß" somit nur diese eine Zeile stehen:

```
<b>Anfahrt - Kontakt - Impressum</b>
```


----------



## solala123 (6. Dezember 2013)

ja genau so,

aber der Kopf und Fuß haben auch jeweils eigene css Dateien


----------



## solala123 (6. Dezember 2013)

aber ich muss ja auch in Kopf und Fuß angeben, dass die Seiten nach iso xy ausgegeben werden soll.
da brauch ich doch auch einen Kopf ****


----------



## solala123 (6. Dezember 2013)

Ok,
nach dem ich deine Antwort 5 mal gelesen habe, hab ich es auch kapiert, 

jetzt geht es und W3C ist auch mit mir zufrieden  

Danke für den Wink mit dem Laternenpfahl
Gruß
Rainer


----------

